# Window A/C unit filters



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

I have two window A/C units to cool my shop and to provide dehumidifying for my tools. I am cleaning these A/C filters all the time. I/m thinking that if I build a holder in front of these A/C units to hold a standard furnace filter that it may work as well, if not better than my box fan air filter. What do you guys think?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

No . You will cause other problems .
You need a filter system that hangings from the ceiling for dust control


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok, so still use my box fan filter. How about the window unit filters. I'm having to stop and clean these things a minimum of once a day. Maybe adding another box fan will reduce this

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

Anybody have to deal with this before? Would it hurt these window units to add an external filter?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't see how it would hurt anything.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

You can restrict the air flow cause AC to freeze up . Are burn up a motor . It's not design fir that . 
You can do what you need to do . You need this to help on mirco dust


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

This is what I have . Works super great cost little more . No mirco dust 
http://jdstools.com/air-tech-hp-air-cleaner.aspx


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't see how a furnace filter would be any more restrictive than the foam filter that comes on the window unit?


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

I need a job that pays more to buy those things lol. Until then I have some duct tape, a wire hanger and some bubble gum. What can I do with those lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Lilblee said:


> I need a job that pays more to buy those things lol. Until then I have some duct tape, a wire hanger and some bubble gum. What can I do with those lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Looks like MacGyver time! :smile: Seriously though I can't help with your actual question however if you are having to clean those filters daily I'm guessing your machine dust collection system isn't as efficient as I would personally prefer so hopefully you are wearing a dust mask (I prefer to collect as much dust as possible at the source and use the air filtration unit only to catch the residual dust).


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree, I have a shop vac at every tool. I am thinking I need to create a better filtration system. Maybe double my box fan thing.. Or get a higher velocity fan

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

Was working with the door open, but now that it's cooling off I'm starting to worry about the dust

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*shop made air filtration systems are easy*

Check this out for how to make one OR buy it!
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?205718-Air-Filtration-System

A plywood box, a 3 speed furnace squirrel cage blower, and some filters for the intake. The furnace blowers should be 120 V. Others on this site have made them also. Please chime in if you have....

I found a thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/homemade-air-filtration-system-37053/

another:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/air-filtration-system-31116/

an improved box fan version:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/woodshop-air-filtration-22871/


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah I've got a box fan one, but the squirrel cage gave me an idea. I have a bathroom vent fan still in the box. I am going to make a filtration system with that I think. Yessssss! I think it'll work good seeing as how it's job is for the most part the same. Instead of micro dust it sucks in steam. Yeaaah buddy I think we got a plan.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

I think you are headed in a better direction . Good luck


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that won't work that well*



Lilblee said:


> Yeah I've got a box fan one, but the squirrel cage gave me an idea. I have a bathroom vent fan still in the box. I am going to make a filtration system with that I think. Yessssss! I think it'll work good seeing as how it's job is for the most part the same. Instead of micro dust it sucks in steam. Yeaaah buddy I think we got a plan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum



It's been done, but the issue is volume and horsepower.
You need to filter the room air often with a large volume of air going through the filters...bigger fans and more horseposer. A 1/4 HP motor would be optimum, but the commercial air filtration units use as small as 1 /6 HP. The bathroom exhaust fan won't have enough HP or move enough air. Used furnace blowers are less than $50 or free! if you talk to the guy in the Heating and Cooling truck rather than going inside at the desk...depending.. 

I suggest you make the plywood box, use the furnace blower and you will be much happier. Don't cut corners when it come to the air you breath. It will also keep the house and shop much cleaner, so the "mrs" will be happier also. :yes:

This is a product description from a Jet AFS1000 B, the kind I have in my shops:
*Amazon.com: JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement
*

The Jet 3-speed air filtration systems clean and circulate the air in your shop while you work, filtering 98-99 of all particles, five microns in size and 85 of particles one micron in size. And with the timer, you come into your shop, set the timer for two, four or eight hours and forget it. The system automatically shuts down at the time youve set. They use a convenient standard size outer filter, run quietly and come with a remote control for convenience.Grabs 98 of anything from 5 microns up in size and 89 of single micron size particles. Prefilter is 5 micron. Inner filter is 1 micron. Outer filter is a disposable electrostatic filter with a paper frame. Units are designed to be set on a workbench or hung from the ceiling, either tight against the ceiling or hanging from chains. Eyebolts are in place for hanging the unit. The three pocket filter fits inside, and can be blown out. Filters are easily replaced, without tools. The powder coated metal box is heavy duty. Fan and motor are also constructed for durability. Two easy grip handles inset on both sides for ease of handling. Quiet running so it can be left on during work. Model AFS-1000B is 1044 CFM and has 3 speed: 550, 702 and 1044 CFM. The AFS-1000B can filter the air in a 20 x 20 x 8 shop in under five minutes, and filter the air in that size shop a dozen times an hour. Includes a paper filter.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Air flow for window AC's is just about adequate if the filter is kept clean. You're right, dust particles will likely clog them up daily. I had a similar problem at home with my return air filter. It was close to the floor, and would get clogged quickly with hair from 2 dogs and 3 cats. So, I came up with what works out to be a viable fix...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/clogged-return-air-fix-41281/

But, for a clean air exchange, you need to have good dust systems at the tools, or a central one. Those ceiling mounted systems can be very effective in a fairly confined area.


















.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for that Cab-man.That there was a "brain jog".

First thing that went through my pea brain was paint filters...that quickly turned to the filter in the cloths dryer.....but now it's going to be tested in dust collection systems,not sure how but......


And on a related DC note......we've been using the,"you're in the Army now" quote as to how it relates to DC's and shop design,at our shop for a cpl years now.You know the ole Army song,take this pile of dirt and move it over there.Once that's done,dig it up from over there,and move it back over here.

So,you design your shop with the planer by the overhead door....but the bigarse DC is over by the back wall.So,you're in the Army?Why not....not in all cases,but certainly some.......leave the dang chips at the point of there creation?Why are we taking them from one pile to another?Like I said,it dosen't happen in every situation,but there are a few.

And there's no excuses in our shop's DC........we're extremely fortunate to have a cpl whizzbang sheet metal guys here.


----------

